# Breeding kribensis



## Fish042099 (Jan 28, 2012)

I have a 40 gallon tank with a severum. I dont want to get rid of him because he is my favorite fish, but I also want to breed kribs. If I moved the severum to a 55 gallon with a pair of kribs and maybe some peaceful rainbowfish as dithers, would the kribs breed and the fry survive to selling size? I don't want a million fry surviving, just a few dozen.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Kribs get very territorial and agresstive when breeding. Small fish that stay near the top would get along fine, other cichlids would not. I once raised 50 Krib fry in a 55G comunity tank. The parents took over 1/2 the tank. Kribs need plenty of rocks and plants to hide in and among and tend to spend most of their time in the lower 1/3 of their tank.


----------



## Fish042099 (Jan 28, 2012)

My severum keeps his distance from aggressive fish. I was told a 55 gallon would work, plus it's 48'' long so there's alot of space for the pair and another cichlid. Also there's room for many hiding places I plan to put in.


----------

